# intersting fact on oem wheels



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

ok,i will post this in the kawie section also...i know i have posted on other forums in the past about how i loved my new aftermarket wheels due to their offset making the stance 2" wider overall...made the ride much more stable...for whatever reason though,i decided to check the offsets of my oem wheels...interesting find and surpising

i used a speed square and a straight edge to aquire accurate measurements

now kawie 650/700 sra wheels are 6" front/7.5" rear widths...all aftermarket wheels i have run have been 7" wide regardless of front/rear (i know they make different width aftermarket wheels,but the norm for us with 12" wheels is 7" wide front/rear)...aftermarket wheels for the front have a 4+3 offset and the rears are 2+5 (second number is how much wheel is on the outside of the hub)...oem front wheels are 4+2 and rears are 2.5+5...thus the final results show no difference in overall width of the quad with either oem or aftermarket wheels,lol...in fact the only differences are the fact that if you run aftermarket wheels,you gain 1" on the outside of the hub on the front (only because the aftermarket wheel is 7" wide compared to oem 6") on the front and lose .5" on the inside of the hub in the rear

so,why did it feel more stable? has to be the fact of replacing the oem tires with wider/much better aftermarket tires

also,why would they market the wheels as improving stability by gaining 2" wider stance overall (it is on the front,but not the rear)? maybe they are just too geared towards irs ute machines and forgetting about the sras,lol

maybe some of you irs guys should check your oem wheels and see what you come up with compared to aftermarket also!

if it's pure stability yer wanting to achieve from an aftermarket wheel,you better check the offsets of your oem wheels before you spend the money...i do realize that most of us buy wheels for looks and strength also


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know there is a difference in the stock vs after-market for IRS. I believe by an 1".


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i bought vision 159's because they were one of the only wheels i could find in a 8" rear width. they definetly make the rear track wider, full 1.5" wider than the same bike with itp wheels.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I do know that with these ITP 14x8s with the 5+3 offsets on my IRS, I am every bit 4 total inches wider then with the stocks. The same is true with my other set of 12x7s with the 4+3 off set from Douglas. The +3 is about 2"s wider each then the stocks.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

You can always take the stocks on a IRS and flip them backwards and bolt them back on and be wider than aftermarket sra rims. Well it works on the 2010 750 with the flat lug nuts anyways.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

you can do that on the front of an sra too, but you need to watch the clearance between brake caliper and valve stem. i had to do a little clearanceing when i ran mine like that.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> You can always take the stocks on a IRS and flip them backwards and bolt them back on and be wider than aftermarket sra rims. Well it works on the 2010 750 with the flat lug nuts anyways.


For real? Anyone doing this?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

oldmanbrute said:


> For real? Anyone doing this?


seen it done a lot.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

i follow all that...i am just posting some useful info and made sure i stated 12x7" wheels...i was being quad specific also as i do not know the details of any other bikes but the prairie 650/700 and the bf sra

the 14" wheels are definitely different offsets as well as any wheel wider than 7" from what i have seen

i was just really surprised by my findings is all and wanting others to be aware of what they already have before they by and don't get the results they are looking for

as far as my bikes go,it does gain 2" in the front overall,but nothing in the rear


----------

